# Sticky Buns



## goodgiver (Oct 14, 2006)

Each time I make Sticky Buns and after they are cooled and I turn them out the sticky stuff is very grainy, why?    For the sticky part I use Brown Sugar, Butter and Karo Syrup what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Debbie (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe, the brown sugar is not dissolved well enough???


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 19, 2006)

The ingredients have to be melted and thickened in a saucepan first before pouring into the baking pan.


----------



## goodgiver (Oct 19, 2006)

*Sticky Buns`*

Thanks ever so much for the response. I waited a long time for anyone to respond to my question. So thanks ever so much. _  guess hubby will love me again  LOL LOL LOL_


----------

